# Progynova compared to Zumenon



## Isobel67

I'm supposed to be taking either 2mg of Cyclacure or Progynova 4 times per day.

I've just collected my medication from the pharmacy and I've been give Zumenon, which is oestradiol hemihydrate.  I think Progynova is actually oestradiol valerate.

Are the two interchangeable?

Thanks for any advice.

Isobel


----------



## mazv

They both contain 2mg of oestradiol, which is the active ingredient. To all intents and purposes they are interchangable.


----------

